# Tarmac Pro Di2 cable options



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Is there any way to clean up the cabling on a 2019 Tarmac pro Di2? Would installing the Aerofly help? Any other bar/stem combos that would help?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

What exactly do you want to clean up? a pic of the problem might help with solutions.


If I had to guess, I'd be cleaning up the wires exiting the bars and how they enter the frame. I don't know if the Tarmac Pro uses the bar end di2 plug, but if it does, then it probably also has the little pigtail connectors coming out of the bars which IMO can sometimes look messy. I'd suggest just getting some electrical wiring heat shrink.


----------

